# Melito



## jaksprat (Jul 9, 2012)

Can anyone tell me anything about the Melito ON 137457. It was owned by Bristol SN Co Ltd. 

From some records we have obtained from the National Archives (BT381 Registry of Shipping and Seamen: War of 1939-1945; Combined Office Merchant Navy Operations, Seamen's Pouches) It appears that my GGrandfather served on her around 1944.

I know that she was also called Fairwood Oak & Holdervale.

Any information would be greatly appreciated.

Jackie


----------



## ted nutt (Dec 4, 2008)

Morning j, Welsh Coast; ON 137457; 1070g 545n;212.4ft x34.1ft x13.2ft; T3Cy 18",19.5" & 48.5" - 33" 174Nhp by G.Clark,S/land.
06.1915-Completed by C.Hill & Sons,Bristol #122 for Powell,Bacon & Hough Lines,L/pool as Welsh Coast.
1917-o/b Coast lines,L/pool. N/un.
1920-Sold to City of Cork Stm Pkt Ltd,Cork. Re Macroom
1923-Sold to Coast Lines,L/pool. Re Welsh Coast
1936-Sold to kyle Shipping Co (Monroe Bros),L/pool. Re Kyleglen
1937-Sold to B.S.N.C, Ltd. Re Melito
1950-Sold to Fairwood Shpg & Trading,Swansea. Re Fairwood Oak
1956-Sold to Holderness S.S. Co,Hull. Re Holdervale
19.05.1957 Arrived at Charlestown,Fife and broken up by Shipbreaking Industrie's Ltd.

Hope this help's Ted.


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Go to www.photoship.co.uk Old ship picture galleries, "W" page 7 and 3 photos are there of Welsh Coast.


----------



## Kevin M (May 5, 2014)

My great grandfather was the second officer on the Melito when it was shelled by a german u-boat for 40 minutes in August 1915.
Along with other officers, he received a sterling Pen and Ink Desk set of the submarine inscribed H.L Marshall Second Officer Presented by THE EAGLE OIL TRANSPORT C o L T D. AND THE ANGLO MEXICAN PETROLEUM PRODUCTS Co.Ltd. As a Memento of the escape of the S.S. "San Melito" form a German Submarine after being shelled 40 minutes August 21 s t 1915
I know that in 2001, a similar item that was presented to the Chief Engineer sold at Christie's for £2,585.


----------

